# What are the best 25 HP Skiffs?



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am interested in everyone's opinion on this one. I got a deal on a 25 HP tiller outboard today and got to thinking, What are some of the best skiffs for a 25 HP motor ? Why?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Gladesmen 
I have a 20hp on mine and love it so a 25 would only be better


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Panga 18, inshore or offshore, fishing, diving, cruising.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Best skiff for what?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I am interested in everyone's opinion on this one. I got a deal on a 25 HP tiller outboard today and got to thinking, What are some of the best skiffs for a 25 HP motor ? Why?


There are no pics to confirm whether a transaction actually occured.....

Glad to see you made it back alive. 



-T


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Best skiff for what?


That would by where you answer WHY.   [smiley=hateputer.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL...

Hum... for super skinny stealthy poling, Hells Bay GladesSkiff or (not sure they are rated for 25hp) ECC Gladesman. 

For a simple but robust go around skiff for fishing and fun, Ankona Copperhead. I have not seen the Inshore 16, but based on what little I've seen on the i-net, might need to add that one too. 

LT 25 if you look like Curtis...  

Chase down freighters and launch piracy.. Panga... ;D   (kidding!)

General purpose skiff. Go Carolina Skiff, maybe Jon boat. 

It all depends on what you want to do...


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Hmm, my list

HB glades skiff

HB 16 waterman

Terrapin dragonfly, as similar to above

LT 25

Ankona Copperhead

FS18 from bateau

Shipoke 14, there new one

Mitzi 15

Inshore Power skiff 16

The dolphin renegade 16, even though it is better with a bigger engine

The panga 18, would be much better with a bigger engine,  boat is a dog with the 25

Panga 14 footer,  these run great with the 25's

Carolina skiff

Dragonfly Emerger, though probably better with a bigger engine

HB Devil Ray, don't know if they make a tiller version


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1200612089


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

The GF 18 or 18' Garvey from Bateau is the most boat for the weight I have seen. The only thing is the large surfaces and extreme light weight driven hard might become airborn. The self bailing version would be my choice and I would like ¾" BS 1088 meranti for the bottom if it can conform to the curves. It would be there for the weight down low, not strength. 

Frank_S


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

No Contest...

Dragonfly Emerger....












http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1232478576/0#0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEhsdQmoFqw


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Keep the Lowtide and build a XF20 light skiff....I wish I have time to build it or somebody build it for me with 25hp 2-stroke










or Hell's Bay Whipray 16!


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Caimen runs well w/a 25hp and takes the chop VERY well.
Also another vote for the Inshore16 ;D

~ Kevin


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> No Contest...
> 
> Dragonfly Emerger....
> 
> ...


Cool Video!

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEhsdQmoFqw[/media]

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Caimen runs well w/a 25hp and takes the chop VERY well.
> Also another vote for the Inshore16  ;D
> 
> ~ Kevin


Shill ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

> Keep the Lowtide and build a XF20 light skiff....I wish I have time to build it or somebody build it for me with 25hp 2-stroke


I still have an XF-20 cut out in my shop.   Some assembly required  ;D ;D ;D


Here ya go Tom


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Im with Kevin...

I vote for the Caimen..... oh,, and the Inshore


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Im with Kevin...
> 
> I vote for the Caimen..... oh,, and the Inshore


Shill x2... ;D

Tom, Let's get a review on the site for all the readers... Let me know if you can get one down here some time... June and July are open... 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Tom,

Are u getting another skiff?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Tom,
> 
> Are u getting another skiff?


No, but I picked up a used Mariner (Merc) 25 2 stroke tiller cheap and it got me thinking. I thought this made for a great forum thread.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

My list of best 25hp skiffs would look like this:

Waterman/Whipray 16

Ambush

Glades Skiff

Inshore 16

All would perform well with the 25hp. There were other great skiffs mentioned but this would be my list. My .02


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Actually, it looks to me like you could not go wrong with any boat mentioned. Really. And I considered building a boat like the XF20 for a long time...till a boat building friend reminded me that the time I spend working on the boat is time I am not fishing. So, second best option was the Dragonfly, since each is custom made I could get (and not get) exactly what I wanted....pick your color pick your trim pick or not pick all those little things you add later...and top it off with good looks that get compliments *every* trip out! I'm obviously biased!


----------

